# الكلمة الحلوة تفتح الابواب المغلقة



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

_*الكلمه الحلوة المخلصه تشجع,وتسعد,وترفع المعنويات,وتزيد الثقه بالنفس,وتدفع لمزيد من النجاح....*_
_*ليس فقط لمن يسمعها ..*_
_* بل ايضا للذى يقولها لان من يقول كلمه ايجابيه لابد انه ايجابى قوى الشخصيه قادر على العطاء.

ان اللطف فى الكلام والرقه فى الاسلوب هما سبيلك الى قلوب الاخرين ومحبتهم, *_
_*فالكلمه الطيبه تكسبك العديد من الاصدقاء
ان كلمات المحبه,والشكر,والتقدير,والمجاملة...هامه وضروريه للاخرين *_
_*واعلم ان كل انسان فى حاجه الى كلمه تقدير ,*_
_*فى حاجه ان لا يكون مجهولا او بلا قيمه امام الناس
قدم للاخرين كلمه طيبه....فلها سحر فى النفوس..*_
_*وان الناس فى حاجه لمن يفرحهم ويخفف عنهم متاعبهم_*_
_*قل كلمه مفرحه,قلها للناس ,*_
_*و*__*ان كانت لديك كلمه متعبه فلتؤجل النطق بها حتى لاتتعب غيرك , *_
_*مااجمل قول الكتاب (طوبى لاقدام المبشرين بالخيرات) *_
_*كن بشوشا فى وجه الجميع بابتسامه لطيفه وبكلمه حلوة اجعل الاخرين يفرحون بلقائك ويشعرون انك سبب فرح لهم وان قدومك لهم هو بشاره خير.

فى اسطوره هنديه قديمه:سئلت الهه القوه:انت اعنف من الرياح , واقوى من الامواج, فهل هناك ما اقوى منك؟ اجابت:الكلمه الطيبه اقوى منى
فللكلمات قوة لربح الاعداء وجعلهم اصدقاء وهى ذاتها القوة القادرة على تنفير الاصدقاء وتحويلهم الى اعداء.
عباره انت قادر عباره تدفعك الى كسر حدود وحواجز وعقبات مستحيله............. *_
_*كلمات ربما تكون سببا فى داء وربما تكون افضل من اى دواء.*_





*منقووووووووووول*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى يا دودو

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2009)

رائع جداااا يا دودوز

شكرااااا 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2009)




----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا دودو​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى لييييك يا كوكو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا يا دودوز
> 
> شكرااااا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


*ميرسى لييييك يا كليمو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*ميرسى ليييكى يا هابى *
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## dodoz (19 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


*ميرسى ليييييك جوجو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير


سلام المسيح


----------



## dodoz (19 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


*ميرسى لييييييك *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------

